# ise



## Ramisadeh

I still cannot grasp what it means or what purpose does it serve.


----------



## Rallino

It depends on how it's used.
If it is used after a verb, it means "if":
Paran yoksa (yok ise), ben öderim. (I'll pay if you don't have money.) 

If it is used after a noun, it means "whereas", or "when it comes to":
Ben Kayseri'ye gidiyorum; Ali ise Manisa'ya. 
(I'm going to Kayseri, whereas Ali is going to Manisa.)


----------



## Gemmenita

Merhaba,

And in addition to the second 'ise' mentioned by _Rallino_, I compare this usage of 'ise' with the usage of 'de/da' which, I think, would help
to distinguish the better usage of 'ise':

When the two ideas are the same, we use 'de/da' (= too) but when they are different, we use 'ise'(= whereas)

- Ceren kırmızı rengi sever. Kardeşi de. (kırmızı rengi sever) >>> Ceren likes red color. Her sister too (she likes red color).

- Ceren kırmızı rengi sever. Kardeşi ise mavi rengi. >>> Ceren likes red color, whereas her sister likes blue color.


----------



## Ramisadeh

Thank you for all your input, but regarding yoksa, can I use it in this way when asking a whether question; like:
Ceren kırmızı yoksa sarı rengi mi sever?

İs this is a correct way to say: 
Does Ceren like red color or yellow color


----------



## Gemmenita

Ramisadeh said:


> Ceren kırmızı *yoksa* sarı rengi mi sever?
> Does Ceren like red color *or* yellow color


----------



## Rallino

Ramisadeh said:


> Thank you for all your input, but regarding yoksa, can I use it in this way when asking a whether question; like:
> Ceren kırmızı yoksa sarı rengi mi sever?
> 
> İs this is a correct way to say:
> Does Ceren like red color or yellow color



*Ceren kırmızı *rengi mi* yoksa sarı rengi mi sever?


----------



## themadprogramer

Ralino and Gemmenita (as expected of them) did a pretty good job summing things up.
I think I'll add a couple of minor remarks.

ise can also be used as follows:
Bense tavuktan alayım. (As for me, I'll be having the chicken)
Ah, uçabilsem... (Oh, if *only* I could fly!)
Havalar açsa da dışarı çıksak. (If *only* the weather would clear out and we *could* go outside.)
Bunu yapan kim ise, bile ki başına bela aldı.(Whoever is doing this should know they've incurred a bala'a upon themselves)
Kimse bilmez. (Nobody knows.)

So when kim (who) takes an ise it means whoever or nobody depending on the context.

I'm sure there are a couple more but the point is that the conditional in Turkish isn't much different from your لو or اذا. (except that it denotes a tense rather than eğer or keşke which are more literal translations of the word if.)
اذا كن is probably closer to "-ecek olursa" or "-erse" if you want to translate that structure more concisely.
(Sorry I'm not too familiar with arabic, I'm just approximating here)

P.S. The i in ise once upon a time denoted a meaning similar to that of كن (and even today to a lesser extent, at least in the case of usages like "gitmiş idi") and se had a meaning similar to اذا though if I'm not mistaken it was pronounced distinctly different. However due to what I suspect to be grammar reforms and the such, the word "olmak" (which originally meant to become) has become far more dominant.
Basically in when we have a noun as in the case of "Ben hasta isem de yaparım" is (Were I sick I'd still do it, you could translate with اذا كن. However "kazan isem" is considered incorrect and should be replaced with "kazansam"(if I won/had I won). So if we're dealing with a single verb with no other suffixes or auxilarities you should stick with لو or اذا depending on what's more appropriate in arabic. If however a verb has an ending similar to "-ecek olursa" or "-erse" as previously mentioned you should be able to translate that as اذا كن)

I hope I've clarified some things further :>


----------

